
Support for Python 2 Is Ending, and 9 Other Articles About Python - dataguy12
https://www.coriers.com/10-great-articles-on-python-programming-machine-learning-and-its-future/
======
neeksHN
Chromium is the only app I compile that still uses Python 2, but I do know
Google utilize's it in many repos. I'd love to read anything that would cover
how they're planning to handle EOL. Will they maintain a legacy hard-fork,
upgrade to 3 or ditch Python for a different scripting language for their
build systems?

